# My pony has been sexually abused I'm so hurt and confused I don't know what's next



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Put up a camera. Motion sensor lights. Have some burly guys in hiding catch him.


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

I would suggest setting up a camera - one of those motion sense cameras... And see if you can catch him. Let word get out that you have them. IF you catch said man with the camera take it to the police...


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

I am not making light of your situation, this is sick as h3ll. But this is one of those things you go "really?" only on the internet.... but I know I'd sit on the shelter for the night with a superbright flashlight and a shotgun. (maybe rocksalt.. maybe not) and when this sicko shows up inform him that he is trespassing and let him have a load of rocksalt. I'm sorry but some people are becoming beasts... I cannot even fathom the depravity it requires to do this....


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A farm in NC was suspecting similar issues. They found used condoms in a horse's stall. The sheriff's dept set up a video camera that was well disguised. They actually caught a stall cleaner on tape violating the horse. He was arrested and prosecuted.

There really are sick people out there. If it is any consolation, I doubt your pony was traumatized. In fact, I doubt she was very impressed.

Sorry you are having to deal with such an awful issue.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> In fact, I doubt she was very impressed.


im sorry but that made me laaaaaaugh

but yeah i agree that you should try and get a camera up.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> In fact, I doubt she was very impressed.


 I want to be offended here.. as a man I REALLY want to be offended.. but that was hilarious!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, like everyone else said, the camera. Your pony probably didn't even notice, she more than likely thought the mosquitos were biting.


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

The police are putting a camera up tomorrow they have one that doesn't need electric as we don't have any, no I do doubt she was very impressed but she's changed in personality she's jumpy and nervous doesn't want to be in the shelter I'm just praying he isn't hurting her to get her to stand still ect and god knows what my poor foal is thinking he barely let's me near him never mind a weird man that's doing that wish shed give him a good kick he's been watching the field for a while I think! Also she's just got over a really nasty tail infection that was really bad with blood scabs and gunk all over her dock! I'm unsure asks to how long this has been going on as it's only just come out to be warey I saw no reason for her tail to be like this not rubbing it ect could he have possibly done it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Who knows what he could have done... if he's capable of that he's capable of anything... yuk! 
Take heart though he prolly won't be back unless he is totally deranged.. already been arrested.. he'll curb his appetites or find another victim..


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, the level people will stoop to :shock:. That is seriously one screwed up person.


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think he's been 3 nights in a row from the traps I've been leaving started it on Saturday night but will get a shock tonight with them being out! For all I know he could even have his own head collar ready
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not making light of your situation, but what traps are you setting up? That could end VERY badly for you if he was injured. IE: HE could sue you for assault. I don't want this to come back to bite ya. I hope everything gets settled.


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

Keeley57 said:


> *I'm at my whits end this is the most distressing thing that's ever happened to me and my pony I could ever imagine there are some mentally sick people out there! Basically she's been sexually abused by a man that's already been arrested and released on bail!
> 
> Hi Keeley57-Even though there is nothing at all funny about this, I was hoping it was a joke. I HAVE to ask, what state are you in? Since he's been arrested in the past, if I were you, I wouldn't waste any time and I would call the police. Sick people like that can be capable of anything and the last thing you want to do is to put yourself in harms way. Good luck! I hope this time they throw away the key...


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Get some dogs, that should deter them. The barking should be enough for 1. You to know someone is there who shouldn't be and 2. For the perp hear and say "I don't want to find what's making that noise". I love my rotti, he is sweet as anything when I want him to be but let's passers know this is his house. 

Also, cameras so you can monitor from a safe distance. Call the cops as soon as he steps foot on your property. In form them about the situation prior to you calling so they can get there quickly. 

And for piece of mind, your pony isn't saying "omg I'm being molested/raped/abused". Not that it's a good thing, at all (!!), but she doesn't think about this like a human would. Sex is strictly about reproduction for most animals. There are no feelings of love, guilt, fear, helplessness. It probably more stressing for you then for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> A farm in NC was suspecting similar issues. They found used condoms in a horse's stall. The sheriff's dept set up a video camera that was well disguised. They actually caught a stall cleaner on tape violating the horse. He was arrested and prosecuted.
> 
> There really are sick people out there. If it is any consolation, I doubt your pony was traumatized. In fact, I doubt she was very impressed.
> 
> Sorry you are having to deal with such an awful issue.


Exactly!........


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ohhhh no I don't mean to hurt him I mean just little things like I tie my doors shut a special way that he wouldn't think to do when he's come out left a wheel barrow proper against the door came next morning it had moved ect just little things not like dug 10ft holes to capture him in lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Haha. Good, good. I guess I over dramatized that . No harm in doing what you're doing, I personally would call the police right away and get him for trespassing. Good luck .


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry I'm a slow typist and didn't see the earlier post about the police! That's a relief!!


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

mnhorselover said:


> Keeley57 said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm at my whits end this is the most distressing thing that's ever happened to me and my pony I could ever imagine there are some mentally sick people out there! Basically she's been sexually abused by a man that's already been arrested and released on bail!
> ...


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

Palominolover - how in the world did you get and keep 300 + carrots!!

Things sure "ain't" what they used to be!! They've even gone cheap with the carrots! :-x


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Sprinkle a thin layer of barn lime around the entry. Good way to get foot prints & it sticks well to shoes.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

IF it was on my property with my horses, thank god I am in the USA because I would be sitting in a nice comfy chair, cell phone nearby, thermos of hot coffee and a beautiful Remington 1100 laying in my lap!! Soon as he came a looking he would feel that barrel pressed up against his chest as I was dialing 911 and believe me...I am a he11 of a shot too! 

I am so very sorry this is happening to you Keeley, hope that the police do something to him and I would spread the word to ALL the neighbors, put them on alert of this disgusting waste of a human meat sack, let them know to watch their own mares.


----------



## mnhorselover (Jun 10, 2012)

Well Keeley57 - I wouldn't blame you! Not that it would help much but you'd sure have alot of penpals!!! Good luck to you! Seems these days, even in the US, all the criminals are getting slapped and the victims are paying the piper!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Keeley57 said:


> mnhorselover said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm in England unfortunately where he'll most likely get a slap on the wrist and I'll get life in jail if I catch him
> ...


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I've actually heard of this happening multiple times, to different animals and in different barns in different provinces :/ disgusting and horrible, yes, but its way more common then people would think. 

Every instance that I've heard about, the man was caught by a camera, and arrested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lins said:


> I've actually heard of this happening multiple times, to different animals and in different barns in different provinces :/ disgusting and horrible, yes, but its way more common then people would think.
> 
> Every instance that I've heard about, the man was caught by a camera, and arrested.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes Lins, I don't know what province you are in, but I am in BC. Our little town in the Cariboo made the provincial newspaper & televised news. Some local guy and his dogs he "loved". A vet reported him as he recognized the animals were being sexually assaulted. The accused then had the nerve to defend himself by saying it should be legal to have sex with animals!!??? Geez Louise, what next?


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

Personally, this type of thing is depraved. I'd get one of the outdoor hunting cameras with night vision and set it up. Catch it on tape. Take it to police. If that doesn't stop the perv there is always the option of leaking the video.

I'd be worried that he would start eyeballing the foal for similar activity... that would cause you some issues if it gets that far.


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish we could get freaks like this off the planet. 

I am not trying to be funny in any way. But what about a sign on your pony's but by her tail in glow in the dark writing that says "Smile for the camera"? I mean of course if the police are setting up a camera, but why let this freak ever touch your horse again?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Just curious - how do you know who this person is?
As you say you have yet to catch him on video, haven't seen him there, and have only seen that things have been moved around etc. 
Unless the police have tested DNA that was left in your stable/paddock or were shown a video or the man.... how can you confirm that it is THAT person????


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sadly, in Texas, beastiality is not a crime. It was decriminalized a while ago. YUCK!! Not flaming Texas, but I just don't understand how anyone could vote that law down.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just when I thought people couldn't be more screwed up than eating another man's face off.

Get some dogs, catch him on camera, lock your horses away with a padlock?? I don't know what to tell you. I'd be doing much more than closing the doors a certain way or putting a wheelbarrow against X... seriously.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Subbing. This is nuts...!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

longshot said:


> I am not making light of your situation, this is sick as h3ll. But this is one of those things you go "really?" only on the internet.... but I know I'd sit on the shelter for the night with a superbright flashlight and a shotgun. (maybe rocksalt.. maybe not) and when this sicko shows up inform him that he is trespassing and let him have a load of rocksalt. I'm sorry but some people are becoming beasts... I cannot even fathom the depravity it requires to do this....


Maybe I am naive, but this is absolutely shocking to me. After the rocksalt, I would then pepper spray the h*ll out of the jerk, kick him where it hurts until I couldn't stand anymore, and then call the sheriff/police. And I am not a violent person :evil:


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Sadly, in Texas, beastiality is not a crime. It was decriminalized a while ago. YUCK!! Not flaming Texas, but I just don't understand how anyone could vote that law down.


Must be because our jails are so overcrowded??? We have elections coming up. We Texans need to get answers from our representatives and candidates for governor.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Sadly, in Texas, beastiality is not a crime. It was decriminalized a while ago. YUCK!! Not flaming Texas, but I just don't understand how anyone could vote that law down.


Allison, can you refer me to web site or other resource that gives all states' positions on beastiality? Gearing up for contacts with officials...
Thanks.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> A farm in NC was suspecting similar issues. They found used condoms in a horse's stall.


Firstly OP, this thread made me go 'eew!' out loud and I too would be ropeable & wanting to set up an ambush for this guy if the police aren't going to do something about it(that would be my first port of call, as he's already on bail), but agree with the person that said I doubt the horse was traumatised... or impressed:lol: 

But the above bit I quoted just made me go 'WTF??' I guess if they're that sick who knows what goes through their heads, but condoms?? Was the guy worried about getting the mare pregnant or catching AIDS from her??


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> Sadly, in Texas, beastiality is not a crime. It was decriminalized a while ago. YUCK!! Not flaming Texas, but I just don't understand how anyone could vote that law down.


That sounds off, but perhaps it's because the people that do it are sicko's but not necessarily criminals - should be in the nuthouse, not the prison.



> Just when I thought people couldn't be more screwed up than eating another man's face off.


Oh but come now Sky, surely you know a man or 2 that deserves that treatment??:twisted:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

loosie said:


> condoms?? Was the guy worried about getting the mare pregnant or catching AIDS from her??


 
Not all mares have extra clean vajayjays. They can get a bit nasty. I guess the guy was concerned about cleanliness......sicko.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

loosie said:


> Oh but come now Sky, surely you know a man or 2 that deserves that treatment??:twisted:


I think a swift kick in the nads would be a better wakeup call than that.. I have yet to meet someone THAT disturbing. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

whether doing something like that with an animal is legal or not, 
it is, without question, illegal to go on to someone's property and do that to someone's animal. As it was previous suggested, I would happily stand guard at my horses stall door, every night, with a Mossberg Shotgun. This is, also without question, you're legal right to defend what's yours. I'm not saying you should blow a hole in the guys stomach, although very well deserved. I'm simply saying that if you're standing there every night with a serious firearm in hand, i'd bet he'd find a different place to fornicate.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

If you want to know the states where Zoophilia is legal, these are the ones: 

ALASKA, ARIZONA, COLORADO, Connecticut, FLORIDA, Hawaii, Iowa, Kentucky, Louisiana, MISSOURI, NEBRASKA, Nevada, New Hampshire, New jersey, New Mexico, Ohio, Oregon, South Dakota, TEXAS, Vermont, WASHINGTON (The ever green state not DC), West Virginia and Wyoming.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

I would personally get a gun.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

THANK HEAVENS OP isn't from Arkansas! I don't think we'd ever live a tail like this down. Good to know AF that it isn't legal here!

I can't even imagine... A pony? How tall of a pony?
I'd swap her out with a mean as he// donkey, see how he likes some a$$!


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this is happening this is plain sick. If I caught the SOB doing this to my animals I would be cutting off his junk and shoving it down his throat. What is wrong with people now days? If this person does this sick stuff with animals is scary to think what else they have done. I hope you have luck catching them and peace is restored to your animals.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

I cannot begin to imagine how frusterated you must be.. I keep my filly at my parents farm and tenants are currently renting the house. After asking them to leave the horse be and not feed her any treats, I go to see her one morning and find that they had un rugged her took her out of her pen and let her walk around an barb wired not properly fenced paddock. All in her first week of being at her new home.. Now I was extremely peed off to say the least and maybe over reacted. In saying that, if I found out someone was sexually abusing my horse my anger would be extremely overwhelming.. 

My only advice to you is if you catch this bloke as hard as it may be dont confrount him your self, catch him on camera and take the evidence to the authorities and he will get what he deserves.. 

Because believe me if I caught and confronted this A-hole it would not turn out pretty and the last place I wanna be us sharing a cell with him! 

Good luck and be careful!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> THANK HEAVENS OP isn't from Arkansas! I don't think we'd ever live a tail like this down. Good to know AF that it isn't legal here!
> 
> I can't even imagine... A pony? How tall of a pony?
> I'd swap her out with a mean as he// donkey, see how he likes some a$$!


:shock:

:clap::clap::clap:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I would put up some of these signs and wait for that s.o.b , and then shoot him where he would never be able to perform again ! Blow if off, I would either have a shot gun or a powerful handgun !


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Calming Melody said:


> I would put up some of these signs and wait for that s.o.b , and then shoot him where he would never be able to perform again ! Blow if off, I would either have a shot gun or a powerful handgun !


That is what we need to do to ALL rapists! 
I am serious.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

outnabout said:


> That is what we need to do to ALL rapists!
> I am serious.


 Very much so ! That is the only real way to deal with them people ! They will never change , so just make a change for them...Although I would go a little farther than making sure he could never perform again...But that is another story ! Stuff like that makes me sick to my stomach ! I just vote for shooting him and than call the cops ...oh I don't know how it is in all states but I know here I was told I had to fire a "warning " shot ...I would fire my "warning" shot in his a$$ and tell the cops it was an accident ..you know us girls , can't shoot worth a flip :wink:


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

The sad thing is that this didn't even cause me to blink. I worked in a mental institution for the violent, criminally insane, I have to say there were at least 4 men and 1 woman in there with those charges.

Personally, I would just remember that hogs eat anything natural and love meat...


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

That is totally sick if thats what has happened. Just wondering what makes you think that is what has happened even though you have seen signs of someone being on the property, does this guy that you think is responsible live nearby? Poor horse : /


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

possumhollow said:


> The sad thing is that this didn't even cause me to blink. I worked in a mental institution for the violent, criminally insane, I have to say there were at least 4 men and 1 woman in there with those charges.
> 
> Personally, I would just remember that hogs eat anything natural and love meat...


Unbelievable!! and thats not to count all the ones still out there actually getting away with it!! 
I half take back what I said before, maybe you should see what your rights are concerning trespassers and fire arms. 

Sick!!


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

I know NYX, believe after working there and being permantly disabled by an inmate, I don't look at anyone the same. Some of them look so normal and then you read their charts. Still have nightmares from some of them.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Omg possum, no one deserves that! Im terribly sorry.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Boy, while the offender is obviously a sicko & I can certainly understand the emotion behind the gun comments, you guys are starting to sound like you're actually serious... Possum, sounds like it's well due time for you to change your employment.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Loosie, I no longer work there. I was beaten in the head severely enough to cause permanent brain damage and seizures for life. This happened in January of 2011. My short term memory is crap, I'll never drive again, I have to have a service dog, and I'll never be able to ride out on a horse alone again. 

Thank you for your concern though, it does mean a lot.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow poor horse hope you shoot this sicko down.
Some people just aint right in the head :/


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Just curious - how do you know who this person is?
> As you say you have yet to catch him on video, haven't seen him there, and have only seen that things have been moved around etc.
> Unless the police have tested DNA that was left in your stable/paddock or were shown a video or the man.... how can you confirm that it is THAT person????


. 
This is his second offence out local horse watch rang me after I reported it to police and I described a man I had seen previously before I even knew he had done it before just acting suspicious around the lane which had 5 different yards on it, he was looking over the bushes on a push bike pointing and talking to himself he couldn't see me until I jumped over the gate thats when I took him by surprised he jumped out of his skin screaming ohhhhh an ride off quickly I think he's been watching the field as I was there at a different time to normal and I must have surprised him being there! After I described him the lady told me it was the same man that had committed another affence 2 weeks prior being arrested and now released on bail only thing I've got to go by is I would recognise him again! So if I see him he better run and quickly lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

so whats your plan keeley? I suppose it was only a matter of time before the world got such feral disgusting people in it. rather then shoot horses i think we should shoot them!


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

Police are putting cameras up today! We did camp out an saw a man on a push bike come to my field gate but turned round! Unsure why but we left at 5 in the morning thinking its to light now he would be able to see us and people passing would see him! But no I came back to the field at 12 to find that he had been in again and knotted my doors so tight it took me ages to get in! I was going to use a padlock BUT I had a horrible vision that if he thought I was trying to keep him out he may throw a lighted match or something over my doors if he can do this he's capable of anything I think he's coming early morning when it's light enough to see things so that's my plan for tomorrow morning get there nice and early and suprise him I think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Be careful be safe, if you can take some backup with you, say a larger bulkier men or two just in case or a gun. have you picked anything up on the cameras? hows ur mare doing, i hope shes okay!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think a swift kick in the nads would be a better wakeup call than that.. I have yet to meet someone THAT disturbing. *knocks on wood*


That's just the thing, you never know. You interact with lots of people every day and you never know what they do when they're not with you.

I'm a librarian. Libraries are open to the public. You'd be amazed how many times we recognize people in the news as being patrons of the library. You walk among them every day and never know. One of our problem patrons was on the front page for killing someone and cutting off his head and hands. I'd had to caution him about his usage of our computers and his comment to me? "You think THAT's bad? You have no idea what I can do." This was between the time the deed was done and he was arrested. Walk in a mall. Walk down the street. You never know.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy hell theres some stories coming out in this thread! 

Totally going to bed with a warm milk and like 7 teddy bears now behind my locked door!

Keely I hope all goes to plan!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry you are going through this Keeley. There are some really sick people in this world. I can't honestly say what I would do. As tempting as it would be to sit in hiding with my benelli, I'd want to see him prosecuted to the full degree of the law and would be very cautious not to do anything that would hinder justice.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> As tempting as it would be to sit in hiding with my benelli,.


 
Ahhhh, MHF has good taste! (and money?)lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

redpony said:


> Ahhhh, MHF has good taste! (and money?)lol


Thanks, I love my shotgun. It was a Christmas gift from my hubby, a cordoba 20 gauge. We upland bird hunt.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

HagonNag said:


> That's just the thing, you never know. You interact with lots of people every day and you never know what they do when they're not with you.
> 
> I'm a librarian. Libraries are open to the public. You'd be amazed how many times we recognize people in the news as being patrons of the library. You walk among them every day and never know. One of our problem patrons was on the front page for killing someone and cutting off his head and hands. I'd had to caution him about his usage of our computers and his comment to me? "You think THAT's bad? You have no idea what I can do." This was between the time the deed was done and he was arrested. Walk in a mall. Walk down the street. You never know.


I used to work in a library too as an MHT and we had some freaky freaky patrons doing nasty stuff on our computers. Luckily not my job to send them away, but I felt bad for the ones that did.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try a single strand of electric fence wire with a good charge running thro it. Surround the barn with it. He'll know it when it hits that with 5000 volts going tho it. (no amperage).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tayz said:


> so whats your plan keeley? I suppose it was only a matter of time before the world got such feral disgusting people in it. rather then shoot horses i think we should shoot them!


There have ALWAYS been these types of people. It has nothing to do with the present time period. I_ really_ wish folks would stop with the, 'I hate humans soooo bad' garbage. Yes, there are sick, evil people walking this earth. Doesn't mean the majority of humanity is in the crapper. :?

Keeley, as the others have said, I doubt the mare was traumatized by event, even though it's disgusting and highly repugnant. The quote, 'throwing a hotdog down a hallway' comes to mind. :wink:

I hope they can catch this sick pervert and maybe give him more than a slap on the hand this time around. Unfortunately, unless it results in traumatic injury or death, a lot of sexual abuse against animals is considered a misdemeanor. I don't agree, but until the laws are changed, that's the way it is.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

It's interesting to me that the OP is in Britain and she's right when she says that she has to be very careful or she might be the one who ends up in jail!
Most of the posters from the US advocate dealing directly with this pervert and that "dealing" usually involves guns. I think that's probably not an option in Britain. And God forbid she accidently electrocutes him!! Play it safe, get it on film, go to the cops and keep yourself out of trouble.

She's a mare who's foaled. He's a sick, sick, man. She probably never even realized....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed, Hag. The laws in Britain are very different that those here in the US. Even here, we have to be careful about putting bullets into people.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Even here, we have to be careful about putting bullets into people.


It's a shame isn't it? :lol: Too bad town square hangings aren't still in fashion. He'd be a good candidate imo. :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I think a public emasculation sans anesthesia would work better MHF, but then, I think anyone who sexually abuses children or animals is a waste of good oxygen. :?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If you would like, I can loan you my mare. She has been bred several times before I bought her and I was warned that if I intended to breed her to be careful because she has tried to kill the stallion after each breeding.


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

I completely agree with you all! He's a waste of space she's now out in the field with another horse and her foal foal is gone he's sticking by his mum and she dont let other horse near him so there safe just hoping with him only dealing with like 11.2hh ponys the 15hh may put him off! Still waiting on police to or camera up but hopefully will be up some point today x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> If you would like, I can loan you my mare. She has been bred several times before I bought her and I was warned that if I intended to breed her to be careful because she has tried to kill the stallion after each breeding.


Ohhh I think that's what he needs hahah! Wish my mare could be abit more like that for a night or two! Shes so well behaved its unreal doesn't kick doesn't bite! She lets you do what you want with foally maybe she's to trusting x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Animal abuse is often a gateway for human abuse. This man would not leave my property once I caught him. He would violently disappear. I worry for your safety should be ever feel brave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I have to agree with many here. I have a shot gun,a backhoe and 40 acres........what's that? Oh, we had to dig up a field tile.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

This is why I'm glad where I live-- if they're inside a building on my property it's fair game.

Hope the police catch him, however if I remember correctly your police don't carry guns usually right?


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

No they don't carry guns unfortunately I wish they did
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I have to agree with the other posters. I would either have my shotgun, or my husband's M1 Garand.... 

Anyways, be careful. I know Britain is different, so know your stuff. Glad they got the cameras up! Hopefully that helps prosecute the little pervert.

To comment on the situation of there being crazy people out there, it's unreal. Being married to a corrections officer, it is insane how many crazy people there are out there. People you would never suspect are the ones that scare me the most. They look normal... but they are definitely not. :hide:


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Keeley57 said:


> No they don't carry guns unfortunately I wish they did
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry... what?? Are they all a bunch of Ninjas?? what kind of police force doesn't carry a firearm?! 

I didn't know that about Britain!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oxer said:


> I'm sorry... what?? Are they all a bunch of Ninjas?? what kind of police force doesn't carry a firearm?!
> 
> I didn't know that about Britain!


The British are all very polite, and their police apparently don't need guns. Unlike us heathen Americans. :rofl:

Actually, aren't guns banned for the general populace over there? Over here, unless you've been convicted of a felony, you can own firearms.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Now, I would call on a couple of burley friends, catch the guy in the act, give him a good kicking so that he is unable to walk, let the friends go and then call the police - it was the mare protecting the foal that did the damage.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

HagonNag said:


> Most of the posters from the US advocate dealing directly with this pervert and that "dealing" usually involves guns.


Horse folks in the US still have the cowboy spirit left in them. A person that does what this subhuman did has 
1. entered private property without permission= criminal trespass
2. handled a person's private property without permission= trespass to chattels
3. committed crimes against nature
4. has made the property owner afraid for their life or safety

Here in the good ole US of A whether the rest of the civilized world thinks it is wrong or not, we understand that the right to private property is cornerstone to our liberty.. 

A person violating our private/personal property is attacking our freedom.

said individual sould be dealt with, with extreme prejudice!

oh and we have guns, lots of them and as females are at an automatic disadvantage in a physical confrontation... God created man, Sam Colt made 'em equal

and last if anyone can tell me a more terrifying situation than hearing the tell tale sound of a pump action shotgun being worked, and seeing a nightgown on the other end.... I can't think of it.

call me ******* if you like, but also call me "secure in my person, house, papers, and effects"


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, we take the right to bear arms _very_ seriously here. 

An armed man is a citizen. An unarmed man is a subject.


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think te only way were going to do it is to camp and then jump on him! The only thing is now the police want to put cameras up and me put her back in shelter in that situation where he can do it again so they have evidence! I heard today a man was arrested just round the corner from me with horse tranquillisers, sedative and condoms in his bag I am assuming it is this man as most normal people don't carry them around if he's not caught soon and doesn't know how to use tranquillisers and sedative properly he's going to seriously injure a horse! I wouldn't have the first clue where to start with tranquilising a horse!I am so worried now I have heard this! X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

longshot said:


> oh and we have guns, lots of them and as females are at an automatic disadvantage in a physical confrontation... God created man, Sam Colt made 'em equal
> 
> and last if anyone can tell me a more terrifying situation than hearing the tell tale sound of a pump action shotgun being worked, and seeing a nightgown on the other end.... I can't think of it.
> 
> call me ******* if you like, but also call me "secure in my person, house, papers, and effects"


LOVE THIS! Couldn't have said it better myself. My husband says that all the time "God created man, Sam Colt made them equal." 

If owning/knowing how to operate a gun makes me a *******, well then I'd rather be a happy, secure, living ******* than a dead "civilized" person. :wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My momma said, "Ladies do not settle their disputes with their fists." and my daddy agreed with her. So, he taught me how to shoot several different firearms. They were both right. 

Put those cameras up and catch this amoeba in the act. Then he can get put away for many years and it won't be a problem for a long time to come.


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

subbing

I know in my state, as long as you don't let them exit the building after shooting them... You're safe...


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

If you were in America, I'd say hide out somewhere with some black powder and a pistol. Light him up. Make him think you just barely missed. But if you are in England, I don't know your laws.


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

HagonNag said:


> That's just the thing, you never know. You interact with lots of people every day and you never know what they do when they're not with you.
> 
> I'm a librarian. Libraries are open to the public. You'd be amazed how many times we recognize people in the news as being patrons of the library. You walk among them every day and never know. One of our problem patrons was on the front page for killing someone and cutting off his head and hands. I'd had to caution him about his usage of our computers and his comment to me? "You think THAT's bad? You have no idea what I can do." This was between the time the deed was done and he was arrested. Walk in a mall. Walk down the street. You never know.


Isn't that the truth. A couple of years ago my husband and I were watching the news one night and saw a story about a man who worked in a big department store who had been arrested for kidnapping and raping a teenage boy. We about died when they showed his picture - it was the guy who had helped us set up our wedding registry! We had no idea, he seemed normal, was a nice guy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You would be surprised to know how common sexually deviant behavior is.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

The cops would have a MUCH easier job and law enforcement would be a piece of cake if the bad guys LOOKED like bad guys and you could arrest them for looking like bad guys!


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

I just saw this post but personally I would be waiting for him with a shotgun...thats just my take, and we live in texas and I really dont think I would care if I got in trouble or not. Its the fact he is getting away with it, and next time it may not be your horse. What a nutcase...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

hhadavis said:


> I just saw this post but personally I would be waiting for him with a shotgun...thats just my take, and we live in texas and I really dont think I would care if I got in trouble or not. Its the fact he is getting away with it, and next time it may not be your horse. What a nutcase...


The OP's in the UK. Totally different set of laws, as has already been stated.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

This thread has me speechless. What a sick sick person! I hope you and the SD catch him and he is put away. I'd so worry about children with someone like this running around. Maybe not so much as what he might do, but what the poor kids might witness from him.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

This happened years ago in California to a friend of mine QH mare we are talking 30 years ago and she was valued at thousands of dollars, I believe she was 4 at the time. She was tied with her head held up in cross ties, hobbled and he first used himself on her, then used a 2 x 4 on her. She bled to death before the people went into their barn and found her dead. He had untied her and she laid down and died. 
He worked for them at the time. He was tried and given a very mild sentence, no jail time. Got caught doing it again and was actually sent to prison... 
The judge felt leniency was okay the first time, he said he was sorry.
Sick people everywhere. UGH.
I hope you catch him.


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

pepper spray or a taser would probably work well too Im sorry but personal property is personal property, hes not going to a public place for this hes trespassing.....Im sure some trip wires and other traps would scare the crap out of him to..they have those motion alarms you can set up too that dont need to be wired in


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> If you want to know the states where Zoophilia is legal, these are the ones:
> 
> ALASKA, ARIZONA, COLORADO, Connecticut, FLORIDA, Hawaii, Iowa, Kentucky, Louisiana, MISSOURI, NEBRASKA, Nevada, New Hampshire, New jersey, New Mexico, Ohio, Oregon, South Dakota, TEXAS, Vermont, WASHINGTON (The ever green state not DC), West Virginia and Wyoming.


Just to set the record straight, bestiality is NOT legal in Washington State.

Enumclaw horse sex case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bestiality is now a Class C Felony, carrying a sentence of up to five years in prison.

OP, hope that this person has been caught, and will no longer be able to go after your horse, or any other horse.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

WG, that story made my lady parts hurt. How awful for both the mare and the owners.

Subbing for updates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Subbing in, and share in the hopes everyone has express that he will be caught! Or at least go into the wrong paddock and get the snot kicked out of him :twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

This is sick I hope you catch the perv! Subbing for updates also.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

.... :shock: .... really?

Okay so I've heard about cows/calves having this type of thing happen ... but really?

Crikey ... I won't offer advice as what you can do has already been stated. Plus, my advice is likely to get you into trouble. :twisted:

I hope you are okay and am sure this is much harder on you than it is your pony but I'm real sorry it happened. I hope you catch this guy soon.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have also heard about this previously from a friend who was a NY State Trooper. He was on the stake out. So, it is certainly nothing new, but also no more sane, for sure. 

I am hoping they catch him, with camera evidence so they can lock him up with a cell mate named "Bubba" who can return the favor.:wink:


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> The British are all very polite, and their police apparently don't need guns. Unlike us heathen Americans. :rofl:
> 
> Actually, aren't guns banned for the general populace over there? Over here, unless you've been convicted of a felony, you can own firearms.


As a UK citizen, I really should know more about gun laws, but here's what I know:
We have some of the strictest gun laws in the world, particularly after some mass shootings that occurred in the UK in the 80s and 90s, where the government tightened licensing laws, because the perps actually had gun licenses. 

All firearms and ammo need a firearms certificate issued by the police, other than air guns, shotguns need a shotgun license.

You can get pretty severe sentences for possession without a license as far as I know. The law is a bit different in Northern Ireland, but I'm not sure about there.

It does seem a bit backward to not be able to protect your own property, there was a case back along where a farmer was prosecuted (possibly jailed) for shooting a burglar on his property (can't remember if he was killed or not). At the same time, I appreciate that the country has some of the lowest gun homicide rates in the world (not that you'd believe it, watching the news sometimes), which can only be a good thing!


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

Sorry this has happened to you but my gun would sure have to be used. I would blow something off and he would never be able to do it again


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Many years ago in Oregon, I was at a barn where there was a man who used both his mares. He had taught them to stand at a hay net, peacefully munching, while he stood on a 5 gallon bucket behind them. Neither one of them cared in the least.

Have you ever heard the old joke: " Do you know why sheep herders wear knee high rubber boots? To put the ewe's hind legs in the tops of them too keep them still!" It's not such a joke in actuality.

Weird people do weird things.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> As a UK citizen, I really should know more about gun laws, but here's what I know:
> We have some of the strictest gun laws in the world, particularly after some mass shootings that occurred in the UK in the 80s and 90s, where the government tightened licensing laws, because the perps actually had gun licenses.
> 
> All firearms and ammo need a firearms certificate issued by the police, other than air guns, shotguns need a shotgun license.
> ...


We're the same in Australia. Very strict gun laws, you need a license for firearms and only rural citizens (farmers etc.) are allowed to carry a rifle or similar weapon. 
However our police ARE permitted to carry firearms. 
I certainly feel much safer for not having anybody and everybody cruising around carrying a gun :shock: The answer to the world's problems it not to just stake out and shoot it as seems to be the popular answer in this thread.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

You guys are making me nervous to ever set foot in the States because IMO you're all starting to sound as sick(obviously in a different way) as the offender IMO. I'm glad guns aren't legal for all & sundry over here - no wonder there're so many gun crimes in US. Like I said, I can certainly understand the emotion behind it, but seriously you think murdering a mentally sick person is less sick than what this guy did??

The guy obviously has a mental problem and obviously for the sake of the rest of the population, he needs to be dealt with appropriately to keep people/animals safe from him. Not saying some people that do these things aren't mentally sick & just evil & perverted, so deserve punishment.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Another thing common in the US other than guns.... Exaggerating. :wink:

I'm pretty sure 99% of the people claiming they would have shot the guy, even if they THINK they would, probably wouldn't have really shot him. It's just the emotion talking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh man, Gun Control is a fun topic.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We American's love our rights to carry guns. ;-) LoL

I could shoot to wound someone if he was hurting someone or something that I love. I don't know if I could kill someone unless my life was in danger. (Or my dogs...Don't mess with my dog)

But there are flaws in the American System. (Really, who would'a thought, right?) And a person like this could get a slap on the wrist and released. Or be put in a mental institution and then given meds and then released.

There is something wrong with this person. He needs to be stopped. But, it is the way that it is...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

****... love all the Americans going "SHOOT EM DOWN!" that is so hilarious, just scrolling through this thread.

I would want him locked away for a long long long time. I don't really like the idea of blasting someone away with a shotgun or Revolver or any other kind of gun. 

I also don't agree with the saying "God created men and Sam Colt made them equals" or whatever.. because every movie (yes I haven't seen people with guns IRL) with a gun is a moron. They think they have all this power when they don't. Usually the coward has the gun in the movie. 

Now if people are on your land, you have a right to a shotgun to protect your family and if there is absolutely no other way to deal with the person, I'd at least wound them (and probably end up sued and in jail.. love our justice system -.-) before I'd kill them. I just don't have that right, personally, in my eyes :/ Rather don my steel toed boots and do something about it. But hey things happen.

Boot em before I shoot em.. that's my new saying lol!


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> As a UK citizen, I really should know more about gun laws, but here's what I know:
> We have some of the strictest gun laws in the world, particularly after some mass shootings that occurred in the UK in the 80s and 90s, where the government tightened licensing laws, because the perps actually had gun licenses.
> 
> All firearms and ammo need a firearms certificate issued by the police, other than air guns, shotguns need a shotgun license.
> ...


I was in London recently, and we were walking past the gate in front of 10 Downing Street. There were officers inside the gate, and everyone walking by was stopping to gawk at them. I turned to my husband and asked what everyone was looking at. Turns out, everyone was staring because they were carrying firearms. 

An interesting cultural difference, to say the least.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> If you would like, I can loan you my mare. She has been bred several times before I bought her and I was warned that if I intended to breed her to be careful because she has tried to kill the stallion after each breeding.


Too bad there's an ocean between the two of you! This would be a GREAT idea.


----------



## TB Lover (Dec 10, 2011)

*Abused pony*

I'm SHOCKED this thread has been allowed to continue. The whole subject is TOTALLY disgusting. No question what I would do. Wait for the abuser & shoot his B--ls OFF! Someone needs to report this to a moderator. This is the kind of subject that makes ALL horse owners have nightmares!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

^ ? Why on earth would this need to be closed? If you don't like it don't read it.

Of course it's disgusting. Doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

This is sick, and disgusting. The world is full of these stupid people. I am so sorry you have to go through this. My father sells cameras with motion sensors and it sends it to the police imediatly. Please tell us how this goes.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Hmmm.... All of us Americans with our guns, LOL! We luvs our firearms. Personally I wouldn't be caught without mine. As to whether I would shoot the guy, I don't know. I would kind of like to think I would! But it wouldn't matter really because my husband would beat me to it and I absolutely know he would shoot the guy!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

TB Lover said:


> I'm SHOCKED this thread has been allowed to continue. The whole subject is TOTALLY disgusting. No question what I would do. Wait for the abuser & shoot his B--ls OFF! Someone needs to report this to a moderator. This is the kind of subject that makes ALL horse owners have nightmares!


So we are not supposed to talk about anything "disgusting"? Like has been said, and I will also advise you , since you are new here. If you don't like it, you don't have to read it. There certainly are a variety of subjects, and I am sure that you can choose others that are more "pleasant" for you.

The world is full of all different people. Not all of them are good. That is just a fact, and the more informed we are, the less likely we are to be victims, IMO.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

TB Lover said:


> I'm SHOCKED this thread has been allowed to continue. The whole subject is TOTALLY disgusting. No question what I would do. Wait for the abuser & shoot his B--ls OFF! Someone needs to report this to a moderator. This is the kind of subject that makes ALL horse owners have nightmares!


 
I AM a moderator. 

Yes, the topic is disturbing, but you do not need to participate if you feel uncomfortable. If a member is experiencing this unfortunate scenario as a gnenuine problem, and is receiving appropriate answers, the moderating team does not have a reason to close or remove this thread. 
Suggesting to shoot the man's genitals off is not an appropriate answer.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG. I am disgusted at my own curiosity at such a sick act, but Lord forgive me. 

How did you know? What made you think your pony was sexually assaulted? Did she ask for a Plan B? 

I don't know if I would be able to recognize sexual abuse on my horse. On one hand I am thankful for that. But on the other hand I hate being so niave. 

OP I hope you are able to end this and receive the justice you seek.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I mean why do people have such problems with self control and morals?

Some guys tell me their testosterone goes wild. I'm a girl so I'll never really understand that. To me it seems farfetched. 
But I know men aren't the only rapists. I've heard women do it too.. seriously messed up.

Keep it in your pants.. and stay away from animals, children, and people that do NOT consent. 

I mean how much more straight forward can it get?


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Okay, going to toss in a bit of information that we were told while in training at the mental hospital. The majority of people that participate in bestiality are using animals instead of people because they don't relate to people as sexual objects. The ones that are 'rehabbed and released' (don't get me started on that nonsense) generally re-offend with animals and do not bother people. People frighten them.

Now if you want to start an argument, you should ask about my stand on euthanasia.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

possumhollow said:


> Now if you want to start an argument, you should ask about my stand on euthanasia.


I'm actually interested. Most of us are sitting here saying "Shoot the guy". Okay, so say she shoots him. Even if not with the intention of killing, he could bleed to death or die of infection later. Plenty of us are saying "Creeps like that deserve to die". 

So is it all just words? I'm fascinated in what you feel about euthenasia. If he's got serious mental issues, he probably thinks there's nothing wrong with what he's done. Therapy won't fix it, and sitting in jail won't make him "come to his senses". 

If we owned a dog that had severe neurological issues that caused it to lash out and attack without warning, we'd euthenase it. Why not with humans too? *Waits for angry backlash* :hide:


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Interesting thought:think:. Not something I would support in most cases though. I will admit that there really isn't a good solution in place for mentally unstable people like this. They need to be kept out of the general public to protect others, but where do they go?

Hope the guy they caught was the one doing this sick act.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Subbing cause this thread is crazy and I want know if the crazy prev gets caught!


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

I am a strong supporter for euthanasia. After working in a mental hospital for the mentally insane, I am even more for it.

Most people have no idea what kind of hell that the caregivers as well as the sufferers go through. Personally, I have irreversible brain damage for an injury on that job, who will take care of me for the rest of my life?

It really ****es me off that pedophiles, rapists, murderers, amongst other criminals get a free ride for the rest of their lives because their lawyers got them off on a plea of not guilty due to insanity or not competent to stand trail. I'm sorry, why should tax payers pick up the bill for people that do horrible damage to children and adults? 

I have personally witnessed a man that the 'social workers' said was incapable of following the simplest of instructions, figure out that he needed to wait until shift change or something else was going on to attack someone. If he waited until the right moment, he could inflict the most damage rather than doing it when he had undivided attention.

My husband still works at the same hospital and was there when the same man clawed out a nurse's eyeball. Wish I were exaggerating on that one, I'm not, we went to visit her in the hospital.

Yeah, I'm for euthanasia for dangerous people in society because they are not *members *of that society.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Misty'sGirl said:


> If we owned a dog that had severe neurological issues that caused it to lash out and attack without warning, we'd euthenase it. Why not with humans too? *Waits for angry backlash* :hide:


I understand the definition of 'euthenasia'(after I learned it was nothing to do with Chinese kids:lol is putting a person/animal out of it's misery. What you're talking about is putting an animal out of someone else's misery. Not saying that's necessarily always wrong, just that it's not euthenasia.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Well he'll be pretty miserable if his case becomes public and he's constantly being verbally or physically attacked in public, his house being egged all the time, or if he's locked away in a secure facility.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I would hook up the gate/door handles to a high-voltage electric shock system and dig your 10 foot hole on the other side of the door.

Get cameras hooked up so that you can see the horse while you are at home and hook the cameras up to a big screen tv in the barn so that you can turn the screen on from home and broadcast what the cameras are showing right infront of his face so he knows he is being watched (though he may be sick enough to enjoy that).

You can also leave signs for him. "You are being watched you sick b*stard and the police are on their way". Or, if you know his name, put that on the sign too.

You could also boobie-trap the barn door.... it opens and a bale of hay drops ontop of him.... or a big shovel whacks him in the face. 

Of course if it were me, I would be camping out at the barn every night and waiting for him with at least a BB gun or something.

He deserves much worse, but I am being nice here....


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

DraftXDressage said:


> I was in London recently, and we were walking past the gate in front of 10 Downing Street. There were officers inside the gate, and everyone walking by was stopping to gawk at them. I turned to my husband and asked what everyone was looking at. Turns out, everyone was staring because they were carrying firearms.
> 
> An interesting cultural difference, to say the least.





Kayty said:


> We're the same in Australia. Very strict gun laws, you need a license for firearms and only rural citizens (farmers etc.) are allowed to carry a rifle or similar weapon.
> However our police ARE permitted to carry firearms.
> I certainly feel much safer for not having anybody and everybody cruising around carrying a gun :shock: The answer to the world's problems it not to just stake out and shoot it as seems to be the popular answer in this thread.


Yep, I'm pretty sure that although all members of the police force (bar PCSOs, maybe) are licensed to carry a gun, but it is not routinely enforced. Now, if they were going into a drugs raid or something similar, or a situation where the person was armed, then they would take guns, but if they're just on the beat I don't think they carry them.

I guess the guns outside Number 10 were there because it's a matter of "National Security", although, personally, I think we might be a hell of a lot better off without the current government!


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

loosie said:


> You guys are making me nervous to ever set foot in the States because IMO you're all starting to sound as sick(obviously in a different way) as the offender IMO. I'm glad guns aren't legal for all & sundry over here - no wonder there're so many gun crimes in US. Like I said, I can certainly understand the emotion behind it, but seriously you think murdering a mentally sick person is less sick than what this guy did??
> 
> The guy obviously has a mental problem and obviously for the sake of the rest of the population, he needs to be dealt with appropriately to keep people/animals safe from him. Not saying some people that do these things aren't mentally sick & just evil & perverted, so deserve punishment.


So out of curiosity, how would you "deal with them" loosie?

At what point does someone who is mentally ill actually "deserve" punishment? How can you tell the difference between mentally ill and just plain evil?

I am very curious as to what you believe the solution is.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Well this is an interesting turn, from a sicko molesting horses to gun laws and the right and proper defence of one's property. I truly resent that because I own guns and am willling to use them to defend myself, my family, and my property, that I am lumped in with an armed robber. I have never shot at, wounded, or killed another human being. There is only one that I would if given the chance (long story and he's in prison for what he did). Why is it that if a person breaks into a bank nobody blinks when the guards or police kill him, what makes bank property of any more sanctity than my property? Call this man mentally ill all you want but I don't care if he is mentally ill, high on drugs, demon possessed, or just having a bad hair day.. If he comes onto my property uninvited and threatens the peace and sanctity of my property, there is a higher than avereage chance that he will be challenged and if he escalates, shot. I am not deranged, or mentally deficient, I do however understand that your right to pursue happiness end at my mailbox.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

possumhollow said:


> Yeah, I'm for euthanasia for dangerous people in society because they are not *members *of that society.


We already have that, possum. It's called the death penalty. However, we can't (and shouldn't) use it willy nilly. There are necessary quantifiers.

Loosie, I promise it's not a Wild West Shoot 'Em Up here in the States. Yes, we have the right to bear arms. No, most of us aren't a bunch of bloodthirsty vigilantes looking to blow people away. 

As far as being mentally ill, I don't think people who engage in bestiality are mentally ill in the classic sense. That's their sexual bent and they find it perfectly normal, the way people who have socially acceptable sexual behaviors do. It's not as simplistic as we want to make it. It's wrong, horrifying and perverted, but I don't think a sexual deviant is any more mentally ill than many other 'normal' people.


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

TB Lover said:


> I'm SHOCKED this thread has been allowed to continue. The whole subject is TOTALLY disgusting. No question what I would do. Wait for the abuser & shoot his B--ls OFF! Someone needs to report this to a moderator. This is the kind of subject that makes ALL horse owners have nightmares!


If you were in my area I'm sure you would like to know what was going on in your horsey community? No? Don't read the thread then
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

I did actually go to the yard at half 4 this morning ready to catch him as we think he's coming early morning except this morning it decided to absolutely throw it down an we had a no show! So same again in nice weather
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

For a realistic look at what these perverts are capable of? Goggle Sterling Rachwal, who in addition to sexually abusing horses? Has also impaled a pony on a fence post stuck in its rectum, killing it, abused 3 in foal Arabian mares so badly that 2 of them had to be destroyed, and is suspected in multiple other attacks on equines.

This by the way is in Wisconsin, he lives, or did in Fond du Lac. Been arrested, convicted, imprisoned AND released because of his mental problems??? BS.

Can you get DNA samples??? Those might be enough to get conviction if the creep's DNA is on file? 

Are you making full police reports on this? 

And do you have any idea who is doing this?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think a swift kick in the nads would be a better wakeup call than that.. I have yet to meet someone THAT disturbing. *knocks on wood*


I think nailing them to a stump and pushing him over backwards would be better.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

loosie said:


> You guys are making me nervous to ever set foot in the States because IMO you're all starting to sound as sick(obviously in a different way) as the offender IMO. I'm glad guns aren't legal for all & sundry over here - no wonder there're so many gun crimes in US. Like I said, I can certainly understand the emotion behind it, but seriously you think murdering a mentally sick person is less sick than what this guy did??
> 
> The guy obviously has a mental problem and obviously for the sake of the rest of the population, he needs to be dealt with appropriately to keep people/animals safe from him. Not saying some people that do these things aren't mentally sick & just evil & perverted, so deserve punishment.


Here's the thing. I value my life and everyone around me. You come to hurt me, or I might think you could, I have every human right to protect myself. Don't come on to my property and we won't have issues. Sick acts with animals lead to sick acts with humans. How do we know he might not just be the next Jack the Ripper? Better get him while you can.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

subbing to see if they ever catch him


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

AQHSam said:


> OMG. I am disgusted at my own curiosity at such a sick act, but Lord forgive me.
> 
> How did you know? What made you think your pony was sexually assaulted? Did she ask for a Plan B?
> 
> ...


I was wondering about this as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> I was wondering about this as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here, I haven't read anything that might describe how she knows...


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hia, firstly I knew of a recent offence just round the corner and he'd been released on bail, second I knew someone had been on my stable her rug was up her back with stains on it (eww I know) all the barbed wire on my field has been cut off and wrapped round a tree and I've recently found out that it's true he is sedating them! Would this harm my foal that shes feeding? I'm so worried tried to catch him This morning but he didn't turn up in the rain 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. I am sorry you are having your privacy and rights violated by an obviously sick individual.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, REALLY?
Did you show the police the stains? Did they swab her, DNA? Are they not doing patrols around your area? REALLY?
YES, your foal is in danger! What exactly IS your plan if you "catch" him? How are you going to protect yourself? GET SOME HELP NOW.

Are you not reading the helpful posts?


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Here's the thing. I value my life and everyone around me. You come to hurt me, or I might think you could, I have every human right to protect myself. Don't come on to my property and we won't have issues. Sick acts with animals lead to sick acts with humans. How do we know he might not just be the next Jack the Ripper? Better get him while you can.


Agreed Mango. Not only do you have a human right, you have a constitutional right, the Second Amendment right to bear arms, which, as much as gun control advocates hate, is a right that this country was founded on.


Guns not only protect us from intruders, but from foreign intruders as well. The one reason the leader of Japan cited for not invading America's homeland in WW2? He said there would be a gun behind every door. He was right. I love the rights that I have to protect myself, and I live in Illinois, which is pretty much the strictest state in the country when it comes to gun laws! 

If you don't like it, don't come to America, but don't call us a bunch of wackos for valuing one of the basic foundations this country was created upon. 

Sheesh. 

Anyways, OP I am really really hoping they catch this guy! Can't believe how long he has gotten away with it. Hopefully the case breaks soon and they can lock him up for a while. Have the cops had any new breaks on who the guy is? Any warrants out for his arrest?


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes I keep reading but I can't shoot him although I wish I would it's hard to see all posts on my phone will have a good read through it tonight, yes police took rugs, had vet for blood tests and swabs they've put a camera up along with a stupid sign telling him he's being watched! I keep going at different times to try catch him out as he thinks I go about dinner time! Went At 4.30 this morning x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

He's been arrested before I heard today that he's been doing it for 6 years whether it's a exaggeration or not I do not kno but they saying they need to catch him actually doing it! We camped all night the other night and 1 police car came down the lane the whole night x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Keeley, if he knows he's being watched, he'll move on to somewhere else. Good for you, but bad for someone elses horses. :-x

Are you a youngster? I hope you're not going out there by yourself, if you're not an adult. Too dangerous.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, GOOD!
The sign is going to keep him away, I'm not surprised at the stupidity of the police. Hopefully he's not moved on to a neighbor. Do they have his DNA on record from prior offenses? Why didn't they do surveillance, and nail the guy?
Dosen't add up.


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not sure there not telling me much at all! He's very local but they told me he wasn't! I've heard his house is being watched but it can't be as they would follow him to my field! My field is just off a footpath and he's doing it to my friends horses two fields down, I am 19 but yes have others with me x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Keeley57 said:


> Not sure there not telling me much at all! He's very local but they told me he wasn't! I've heard his house is being watched but it can't be as they would follow him to my field! My field is just off a footpath and he's doing it to my friends horses two fields down, I am 19 but yes have others with me x
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Not sure how similar the police/justice system in Britain are to the ones here in the US. But coming from a family well versed in the justice system, I can tell you that they will keep you as out of loop as much as possible. An open investigation is a touchy thing, and any one step out of protocol can allow the jerk to get away with it even more. They are probably intentionally not telling you things, so that they can be sure you can't mess it up, even unintentionally. They will continue to do their jobs, but they may be bound by factors you don't even know about. It's not about just catching the guy, they have to make those charges stick, which is the hard part.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Stop going out there, he isn't going to come back he KNOWS your waiting for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, this is sickening. I knew it happened somewhere out there, but I didn't know it was as common as it is and I've never heard of a case like this before. But like others have said, I doubt the act even phased your mare. Horses only use sex for reproduction purposes, they don't think of it like humans do... I hope you get this resolved soon!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Keeley, if he knows he's being watched, he'll move on to somewhere else. Good for you, but bad for someone elses horses. :-x
> 
> Are you a youngster? I hope you're not going out there by yourself, if you're not an adult. Too dangerous.


The cameras were a good move but putting up a sign was stupid. It's as good as saying, "We're watching you but the next farm over isn't."
Of, course he's not going to show up!


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

Exactly it's the police that have done it not me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Keeley57 said:


> Exactly it's the police that have done it not me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know you didn't. Did the police say _why _they warned off the pervert? The bad guy probably saw the sign & laughed though he may call their bluff & try again.

Some cities here (USA) have a sting operation called Bait Car where they leave a car as bait for thieves. They watch & monitor & can remotely shut off the car & lock the doors. They don't put a sign on it.
Some of the thieves guess it's a bait car but take it anyway, some guess & walk away.


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

The police man said he has to put sign up to cover his on back! I know it's wrong but I may take it down or the may think we're calling his bluff anyway because there's no electric so hopefully he still goes and we manage to catch him! I know that sounds awful but I don't want him to move onto some one else's horse who's not aware of him at least I am aware and intend to catch him and quickly as possible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, sounds like you're doing your part to catch him. Have you warned your friend about the guy? Is she going out to watch for him? 
I'm assuming you bring a digital camera with you when you camp out for him, right? 
I'd be sure to keep the horses in at night WITH a camera. I'd even set up my own battery powered cameras out where he usually lurks on the property. Those deerhunting ones that have a motion sensor are the best. Just make sure you have a high quality one that can get video/pictures in the dark cause it's worthless if you can't get a good look at the guy's face.
Anywho, I think I'd personally be freaking out a bit more than you seem to be.  You seem very calm and collected, lol. Which is fine. I would just be horribly offended that the guy had the nerve to go out and do that. 
I'd also be QUIETLY spreading the word to your neighbors that they might want to think about setting up their own cameras. Remember that if the guy catches wind that he's being watched, he won't show up. That's good for you, but he might get bored and show up after a few months have passed, which isn't good. Better to be quiet and catch him in the act.


----------



## PaintGirl7 (May 27, 2012)

I'd catch that pervert when he stepped on my property! I'd tell him that he better get off my property! But yes, cameras would also help a lot, along with telling the police.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Question... Have you warned other barns in the surrounding area? Or maybe even gotten the local news involved?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*horse abuse*

Really concerns me that this sort of thing could escalate into something a lot worse. I had a young horse slashed on his neck with a blade, 18 inches of stitches and scarred for life. It was a nice quiet area - thats why they go to places like that. Can you not move your ponies for a short while to at least try to break his routine? 
Hope you've advised all the other horse owners in your area by now? 
I'd certainly be finding a couple of capable men to 'camp' out there and wait for him. Can you rig up some sort of loud alarm system? If he's this sexually driven as to abuse a horse what next?


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes every one knows about him and police have put it on the paper x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> Question... Have you warned other barns in the surrounding area? Or maybe even gotten the local news involved?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd definitely go to the local press if this guy doesn't get caught soon...cockroaches do not like daylight.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

possumhollow said:


> I am a strong supporter for euthanasia. After working in a mental hospital for the mentally insane, I am even more for it.
> 
> Most people have no idea what kind of hell that the caregivers as well as the sufferers go through. Personally, I have irreversible brain damage for an injury on that job, who will take care of me for the rest of my life?
> 
> ...


Completely agree with you. Euthanasia needs to be an option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darander (Sep 13, 2009)

This is so disgusting and maddening. It also makes me very sad for you, having to worry about such a thing. I hope it is settled soon AND permanently. However that may come about. :wink:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally I would move your horses. It deeply concerns me that he is possibly using a sedative, and you have a foal there. I am also worried about the condoms, as Allison said they help to keep the perp clean, but they also provide a lubricant, and help to keep his DNA off the horse. 

It's not your job to catch him. The police are already aware of him - and he won't stop until he is in jail, he will just change up his routine. 

Please move your horses.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Jewelsb said:


> Completely agree with you. Euthanasia needs to be an option.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow, I really wish I had never seen this post. But, now that I'm already thoroughly disgusted with the world I might as well say that I also completely agree with this point.

I'm wondering if the OP lives in an area where it is legal to shoot trespassers?? I know I would personally wait out there every night until I put a bullet through the guy if it were legal. If not, I'm thinking a taser would work nicely...perhaps one that's slightly malfunctioning and doesn't turn off correctly...


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

too bad you cant switch to a look a like kicking biting stallion.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> Ok, REALLY?
> Did you show the police the stains? Did they swab her, DNA? Are they not doing patrols around your area? REALLY?
> YES, your foal is in danger! What exactly IS your plan if you "catch" him? How are you going to protect yourself? GET SOME HELP NOW.
> 
> Are you not reading the helpful posts?


There have only really been two answers given in many different ways of writing.

1) Get a camera to catch him in the act and have some viable evidence to help out him away.

Or

2) Shoot him. Which will do more harm than good and realistically would probably land the OP in jail too

I honestly don't understand the "need" to carry a firearm. And when people get upset being out in the same category as a criminal, they need to take a step back and look at themselves. A criminal's intention is to harm. Don't tell me that you are going to shoot at someone and hope that they don't get hurt. If you're in that situation I'm pretty sure that you want them hurt and bad. I live just outside of Edmonton, Alberta (homicide capital of Canada) and not ONCE have I EVER thought that carrying a gun would make me safer. Reacting to violence with violence will solve nothing. 

Now, I find using firearms extremely fun. At shooting ranges. I've fired pretty much everything. Handguns, shotguns, hunting rifles, assault riffles, you name it. But I have NEVER even dreamed on using it on another human being. If you killed someone because you thought they did something wrong, how does that make you any different than a murderer who kills prostitutes because they think they are evil?

Food for thought...

On


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Arksly said:


> I honestly don't understand the "need" to carry a firearm. And when people get upset being out in the same category as a criminal, they need to take a step back and look at themselves. A criminal's intention is to harm. Don't tell me that you are going to shoot at someone and hope that they don't get hurt. If you're in that situation I'm pretty sure that you want them hurt and bad. I live just outside of Edmonton, Alberta (homicide capital of Canada) and not ONCE have I EVER thought that carrying a gun would make me safer. Reacting to violence with violence will solve nothing.
> 
> Now, I find using firearms extremely fun. At shooting ranges. I've fired pretty much everything. Handguns, shotguns, hunting rifles, assault riffles, you name it. But I have NEVER even dreamed on using it on another human being. If you killed someone because you thought they did something wrong, how does that make you any different than a murderer who kills prostitutes because they think they are evil?
> 
> ...



I feel that anyone on MY PROPERTY threatening MY (or my family's safety) is a threat and should be delt with like one. I have three great dogs and they'd probably not attack someone breaking into my property-- ok maybe they'd attack them with licks and jumps for attention-- but I'd attack them with the nearest thing that isn't nailed down around me. And as my momma told me growing up, if it is nailed down you rip that the heck up and beat them with it.

This is also the same wonderful mom who taught me about Citizens Arrest, which I think you (The OP) have a right to.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Arksly said:


> There have only really been two answers given in many different ways of writing.
> 
> 1) Get a camera to catch him in the act and have some viable evidence to help out him away.
> 
> ...


Reacting to violence with violence will solve nothing. 
Maybe not but it could keep you alive.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Arksly said:


> There have only really been two answers given in many different ways of writing.
> 
> 1) Get a camera to catch him in the act and have some viable evidence to help out him away.
> 
> ...


A criminal's intention is to harm without justification. They are not protecting themselves, or using self-defense. They are out looking to harm for no reason, besides their own means. 

Me, on the other hand, you bet your bottom dollar if someone was threatening me I'd hurt them bad. If I am forced to shoot, I wouldn't mess around. Shoot to protect yourself. Heck yes. But do I go out looking for that? No, and I never will. It would be hard on me to have to use my own right to self defense, because indeed harming another human being is not easy I am sure. However, when it comes down to it, I don't want to die today, or tomorrow, and especially not because someone else wanted to hurt me.


Well, I agree with Nat on this one. Violence may not be the answer, but at least I'll be around the next day to ponder it. If I can't protect myself/my family, then I won't ever know if I did the right thing, because I'll be dead.

If someone wants to kill you/hurt you/rape you, etc. then what would YOU do to stop them, if you didn't want to use violence? Talk them out of it? Good luck with that.

So if it makes anyone who carries a gun just as bad a criminal, then are cops criminals? Cops shoot people, get in fights, taze people, pepper spray, you name it. They "get away" with it and aren't charged, as long as it is justifiable. They shoot to kill when they have to shoot. So what makes them different than criminals? 

If you've never been in a situation where someone says they have a gun and are threatening people, then it may not matter to you. It's terrifying. When it comes down to it, it's easy to talk about the right thing to do, or the wrong thing. But when you are facing that person that wants to hurt you, it will hit you square in the face that it is indeed important to protect yourself.


----------



## Apaniolasoul (Mar 4, 2012)

I would definitely go the camera routine. And I seriously can't believe someone would post something so rude as to laugh out loud....I dare say if you knew it happened to your horse you wouldn't be as tickled.....this poor girl is obviously distressed and is searching for help/answers. I'm disappointed that my first response has to be one of disappointment. I feel for ya gal, there are way to many perverts out there, do what you can to have a clear head and go about the best way to catch this guy! Just please, do not attempt to "catch" him ALONE!!! Please be very careful, and spend as much time as you can with your mare in a calm and positive manner....don't let her get wind of your being scared for her....she needs support right now....good luck with catching the sicko that did this!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I wonder if it could all be a mistake. Could it just be that some kids slipped into the stall to have sex and left their mess behind? Condoms and bodily fluids in the stall don't tell the whole story. Is there evidence that the horse was actually molested? It would certainly be a relief if it were something more simple.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She says she wants to catch him, yet she has no means of protection. What EXACTLY is she going to do when she does? I said to get some help. Never did I say shoot him. She can't, 1. she's a kid, 2. she doesn't HAVE a gun!
It's utter STUPIDITY for a young woman to be lying in wait for a PERVERT to come rape her horse, ALONE, in the DARK!

I told her to get some HELP. Where are neighbors, family, and police when you need them?

As far as shooting the guy, everyone was JOKING and EXAGGERATING. Any of the people who suggested that, if were in the same situation, I'm sure could and would figure out a more sane way to apprehend they guy. I am struggling to believe the stupidity of the officers, and some of the OP's details. Maybe this is a kid out there who's blowing up a story or situation.

I have grown up with guns my entire life. The first BIG gun I shot was an elephant rifle that sent me flying when I was 10. They did that to show me how dangerous and potent one can be (I hit the target though!)
What most people don't understand, especially ones overseas, is that a bunch of us live in the WILDERNESS. In my county we are lucky if there is 1 officer on duty. It takes at least an hour for him to get to you if there is a problem. So a person MUST be prepared to shoot another person, because a 911 call is just that, a phone call. I'm not going to sit around and wait to be raped, beaten, or killed for the police to show up. But those are the ONLY reasons a person should threaten/execute deadly force.

Some guy having his way with a pony, sick, but not worth the hassle of shooting him. She NEEDS HELP if this is true. Large adult men to wait and hog tie the guy, cameras, etc. I seriously doubt this is true. If it is and the officers put up a sign, I wonder about the police in the UK!?!?! I wouldn't want to live THERE, especially if a young woman is having her pony and foal sexually accosted and THEY PUT UP A SIGN? Instead of sneakily catching the perp? Who is going to be blamed if SHE GETS HURT doing what they should? Stupid, Stupid, STUPID!


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

SO has he come back?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippity clop (May 1, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> . ... If it is and the officers put up a sign, I wonder about the police in the UK!?!?! I wouldn't want to live THERE, especially if a young woman is having her pony and foal sexually accosted and THEY PUT UP A SIGN? Instead of sneakily catching the perp? Who is going to be blamed if SHE GETS HURT doing what they should? Stupid, Stupid, STUPID!


I agree with most of your post. However, in my state at least, Policemen MUST advertise that they are going to do a spot check on a road BEFORE they set it up. I don't believe they have to give an exact address but they do have to post the area because otherwise it somehow violates someone's rights. Here, they put notices in the local newspaper. I suppose keeping the rest of us safe from drunk or otherwise afflicted drivers just falls way down there on the list. Honestly, I think the quality of common sense has become a commodity in short supply in the world today. So it would not surprise me in the least that the police must post a sign. We wouldn't want to offend or infringe on the perv's rights now would we? 

This sort of mentality (or lack thereof) is probably the reason a criminal who is breaking into a person's house in the middle of the night can sue that person if they bash them over the head with a baseball bat. It's ludicrous. If you are on my property at night, you have NO reason to be there. For all those appalled at anyone who believes in the right to bear arms for protection, try to imagine yourself in your bed when someone - you don't know who or how big and you don't know why but they are in your house with you. Try to imagine just how that would feel! Also try to imagine that help is at least 30 minutes away - and most times MORE even in densely populated rural areas. I want to at least be able to protect myself and my animals - who I view every bit as sacred as most of you view a human's life.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Any update on this?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Clippity, I understand the road block, kind of. But when they are trying to catch a sexual predator? Regardless of his target, there is *no* need for a sign. Do they put up signs before they catch a child molester? No. You know they say physical abuse begins with animals, is this not the same? 

I really don't get this. Please stay safe!


----------



## clippity clop (May 1, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Clippity, I understand the road block, kind of. But when they are trying to catch a sexual predator? Regardless of his target, there is *no* need for a sign. Do they put up signs before they catch a child molester? No. You know they say physical abuse begins with animals, is this not the same?
> 
> I really don't get this. Please stay safe!



I don't understand the road block at all. It is the same principal - some misguided notion that people who choose to break the law have more rights than those of us who don't. I don't think ANY law breakers should be entitled to that kind of notice or consideration. It's ludicrous in BOTH cases in my opinion. 

As to physical abuse, I think "dead" from a drunk driver is pretty much the height of physical abuse. It isn't an "Accident" that a person chooses to drive inebriated after all. It is a willful disregard for the law AND for bystander's lives.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm an american...I would get my AR15, hold him at gun point and call the cops. Better yet, have my husband do it. I'm a good shot, but that's kinda his job so he's better at it  lol jk, kinda...The way I feel about it, you do NOT mess with me or my family...shoot, you might as well be raping my child if it were my horse...my girls are my family!!! End of story.
OP I am so sorry your going through this!! Please keep us posted


----------



## Nutz4Cords (Jul 15, 2012)

Is there any doubt that he's totally deranged? 
I highly recommend getting a livestock guardian. I have a Komondor and although she was 8 when I got my foal she's awesome with her and she's very protective of her. Unlike herding dogs, livestock guardians are very calm around horses, they don't bark at them, they don't stare them down and even horses who don't like horses don't have problems with my Kom. She is my assistance dog and she is very well socialized with humans, but if somebody has ill intentions she knows it and as cute and cuddly she is usually, she transforms into a ferocious, down right scary *****. The camera would catch the crime, but a livestock guardian would prevent it. 
You could even try a rescue dog. They aren't always very easy dogs to live with, but I couldn't imagine life without my Kom. They are very, very smart and very independent. If you tell a Lab "Sit" he sits and looks at you "What else would you like me to do?". You tell a Livestock guardian "Sit", they look at you "Why?" If you are experienced with dogs, have a dominant personality(and by that I don't mean rough, they don't respond well to rough handling) and understand their mentality, they are the best dogs in the world and your pony would be safe.


----------



## FlaglerFarmMom (Jul 19, 2012)

Good thing he got arrested but too bad they didn't have him gelded while at the county hotel(jail house)!! Just you know to calm him down some! Sickko!! He thinks he wasn't being watched but all the good ponies in the sky sadly got an eyeful and hopefully will tell the others still on earth to take a nice bite from his 'manstuff'. Hopefully he doesn't have a wife to go home to like all is normal.YukYuk


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh god.. Imagine finding out your husband was cheating on you with a horse! 
Something must be going very bad in the bedroom for that! 
Or just the brain :l
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Any update on this at all?


----------



## Motaro (Aug 22, 2012)

make sure your traps can't be set off by the horses of course, anyone interested in learning about these sick people, check out the documentary zoo ZOO - The Movie (Part 1) - YouTube


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Be sure to check your laws about doing a sit out type thing. I think I recall seeing a situation where a guy kept getting his house broken into so he decided to sit in the dark with a gun one night and ended up shooting the intruder. I think he got in some trouble due to it being premeditated. Which I think is crap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Keeley57 (Apr 5, 2012)

The police have been absolutely shocking! Don't return my calls! Still have my rugs except the last thin I heard they were throwing my case out because the vet couldnt verify whether ae was bruised internally through foaling or sometime he had done. I've just left them out not stabled them at all and I've by seen anything else hopefully he wouldn't be able to catch them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

im sorry that you are getting no help. Hopefully he will get caught by accident. Or as he becomes more bold he wont be as careful. 


Here in the good old US of A I want to remind everyone of how many people get charged with a crime when the intruder they shoot/stab/send a dog after presses charges and. sues them...... it happens alot! My dad always told me make sure they are facing you and "shoot to kill, dead men tell no tales". Ugh..... that's the way it is some places sadly. But as americans its the life we are accustomed to... here in PA where I live in the country u have to be pretty stupid to trespass. Especially since the castle doctrine was passed. Does it make it right? No. To the OP.... perhaps you can find some peace in knowing you did the best you could. Just don't let your guard down!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

